# Which handlebar similar to FSA Vero Compact Drop?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

What aftermarket handlebar can i get that has a similar drop to te FSA Vero Compact/Shallow Drop?

Mine is 38cm and i'd like to keep it that wide also.

Oh yea, the lower the weight the better.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Why don't you just buy that bar? 
I got one from PBK and really like it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

because i'm looking for some more bling and to save some weight on my bike. i already have this exact bar and looking for something similar or something more comfortable (if any)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

3T Ergonova ?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

went w/ Ritchey WCS Logic II


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

went w/ Ritchey WCS Logic II


----------

